# Kitten almost 5 months and behaviour changing!



## riyu (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,

I got my kitten October 8th, when he was 17 weeks old. He's a scottish fold. He is now almost 18 weeks old. After the first 2 days, he stopped being scared and started interacting with me, following me around, sitting on my desk when i'm studying. However, two days ago, he had diarrhea and I had to wash his paws. After, I tried holding him to soothe him before he jumped out of my arm. Since two days ago, he would run away whenever I come close, dash around all the time, and scratch the couches instead of his post. 

Any ideas what might be going on?


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Could be that he just wasn't feeling well so was outta sorts.

How is he now?


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

It could have several causes. 

Having diarrhea could be an upset tummy. What are you feeding him? The same food he was used too or have you changed it?

How much are you feeding him and how often? Kittens need several small meals during the day and not 2 big meals like adult cats.

How fast does he eat? Does he take his time or does he gobble it down really fast?


----------



## riyu (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey! Thanks for the replies! So over the weekend i switched him from the royal canine kitten food over to the blue wilderness kitten food. I did it little by little and yesterday it occured to me that by Sunday, he was probably getting more of the blue wilderness so I looked up some reviews about that brand of pet food. It was recommended to me as one of the best brands and grain-free. I have my Elliot on a 50% raw diet (continuing from what the breeder did). I made this mix of chopped up chicken breast, pork, ground flax seed, multivitamins, scrambled egg, grounded up eggshell. He's been eating this raw meal for dinner the first night i got him and there were no problems. During the day I will leave out an unlimited supply for dry pet food. He eats whenever he feels hungry (the vet said I should do this until late winter/early spring. He does go to it quite frequently. Yesterday, after i discovered the reviews on blue wilderness pet food, I completely stopped giving him dry food and have been feeding him the raw meal i make for him. However, just in case his stomach can't handle it, I've been microwaving the food until its cooked. Today he's looking a lot better... playing again and also hasn't pooped for the last few hours.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't think you should be feeding raw pork. First point under the 'Rules' section of the UK BARF Club:

1.Cats should be fed on a variety of raw meat and chicken wings. Just sticking to one meat source is no good  you dont get all your nutrients. Poor quality cuts with gristle and a bit of fat are better than pure meat. AMP meat contains bone particles if you are not happy feeding chicken wings, but this will not clean teeth. Do not feed pork.

The UK Natural Pet Food Shop - Natural Feeding for Cats


----------



## riyu (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok everyone i am really starting to feel worried. The diarrhea hasn't gone away and it's been almost a week. Yesterday i threw out all the original raw food I made him and made fresh ones. I followed the recipe on cat nutrition - home, using chicking thighs (bone included), chicken liver and heart. I also exchanged the blue wilderness blue food for wellness canned and dry food as a back up. This morning, he had one solid poop and in the afternoon he went back to soft poop. Otherwise, he's acting normal and still bright-eyed and bushy tailed.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

He may have a bug. Has the vet seen him?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't feed offal to one of my cats if he had diarrhoea, as it activates the bowel. I would feed steamed white fish or pot roasted chicken for a couple of days to settle the gut, and then gradually reintroduce the usual diet, but keep the offal to a minimum until you are sure his bowel is OK. 

If his symptoms don't improve, then I would also suggest he may have a bacterial infection in his gut. 

If he is an outdoor cat then he could have eaten prey etc, and caught an infection. 

If he is an indoor cat, well..... neither dry food or raw food are completely risk free, in terms of bacteria, even though the risk of a cat becoming ill from eating them is small.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

The Minkey said:


> Don't think you should be feeding raw pork. First point under the 'Rules' section of the UK BARF Club:
> 
> . Do not feed pork.


What rubbish, I feed my cat pork (but not bacon) there is nothing wrong with *UK pork*. We have some of the highest welfare standards, which can't be said for some parts of the Europe.


----------



## riyu (Oct 16, 2012)

He is an indoor cat and has just been to the vet two weeks ago (vet said he was completely healthy). I haven't taken him back to the vet yet because (other than to avoid an unnecessary bill) he is completely normal other than the soft poops...


----------



## riyu (Oct 16, 2012)

fed him breakfast of half canned wellness mixed with some dry wellness kibble... keeping my fingers crossed that it comes out solid!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> What rubbish, I feed my cat pork (but not bacon) there is nothing wrong with *UK pork*. We have some of the highest welfare standards, which can't be said for some parts of the Europe.


Historically raw pork used to be considered unsafe because it was 
apparently more likely that pigs were infected with the parasite Trichinella Spiralis, (which causes Trichinosis) than other farmed animals were. This many have been because pigs were allowed to forage and therefore came into contact with wild animals that carried the parasite.

Also, pigs often used to be fed all kinds of disgusting/questionable slops that no other animal (except maybe rats) would eat.

These days commercially farmed pigs in the UK are fed a healthy diet, and kept away from contact with wildlife that could infect them with parasites.

There is still some reluctance to feed pork, raw or cooked, to cats and dogs on the grounds that it is "indigestible" for them, and thus may make them vomit. This seems to be based on the fact that some cuts of pork are high in fat, and it is the fat that is indigestible to a cat or dog. But if one buys a cut that isn't fatty, I can't really see there'd be a problem.


----------



## Bexsta158 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mysty would get grumpy and bite and had loose stool. After months of trial and error I have finally go a good result with my littl girl. He stomach was really upset and the sound when she went was awful felt so bad for her. 

I had a whole series of tests done, vet first recommended a diet of nothin but boiled chicken an white fish for 1 week when that didn't work to try. Course of a wormer like panacur only instead of one dose, one dose a day for 3 days.

After that more tests, 3 doses of antibiotics then eventually 2 weeks of nothing but James well beloved ocean fish. She still has to have a mainly dry, high in protein diet (so James wellbeloved or applaws) but now she's back to normal.

You should go to the vet, but vets tend to suggest the dietary changes first. If they accidentally eat some other food during the trial, to your knowledge, have to start again.

Personally if I were you I'd try a week of nothing but boiled chicken and/or white fish. If that doesn't work a week of James wellbeloved ocean fish, if still no improvement vet.


----------

